
Apple will reportedly unify iOS and macOS apps in 2018 - pavlakoos
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/20/apple-will-reportedly-unify-ios-and-mac-apps-in-2018/
======
msie
No, this will not end well. See Windows Metro.

~~~
pavlakoos
Windows Metro was designed from the wrong angle. All that Apple needs to do is
to enable iOS apps run on MacOSX. No UX change at all. And Mac users will get
tons of quality apps overnight.

Sounds like a good concept to me.

